# Good Sambo Schools in the USA?



## Mider1985 (Jan 3, 2010)

What are the best schools to learn Combat Sambo. Like for self defense? Anyone know a good school? Someone who might have trained under Igor Yakimov? Or someone who trained under or who trained Fedor The Last Emperor?

How about someone who trained Sambo in the Military in Russia? Like i said im mostly looking for sambo as a self defense.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 3, 2010)

Go here and hit the links section for more information, don't know how legit they all are since I don't practice it, but it's informatiion.

http://combatsambo.com/


----------



## Mider1985 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I hope others will also try to give me some firsthand information


----------



## blindsage (Jan 4, 2010)

There's a good Sambo instructor here in Seattle.

http://www.seattle-jujutsu.org/sombo.html


----------



## Brian King (Jan 5, 2010)

> "There's a good Sambo instructor here in Seattle.
> 
> http://www.seattle-jujutsu.org/sombo.html "


 
+1 

Aaron is good to go and a member here on MT
http://martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?u=8124

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Mider1985 (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this gentlemen It says he coached Fedor The Last Emperor. His name is David Rudman

http://www.sambocenter.com/about.htm


----------



## Mider1985 (Jan 8, 2010)

Im looking for a teacher who teaches this type of sambo





 
and like this


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jan 8, 2010)

Are there any sambo teachers in your area?


----------



## Mider1985 (Jan 9, 2010)

ap Oweyn said:


> Are there any sambo teachers in your area?


 
Not that i can find. I would rather travel to NY or CA it doesnt matter really were in the country it is as long as the school offers top notch instruction of sambo and self denfese. Cambo Sambo.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jan 10, 2010)

So you're literally in a position to relocate in order to attend a particular school?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mider1985 said:


> Has anyone heard of this gentlemen It says he coached Fedor The Last Emperor. His name is David Rudman
> 
> http://www.sambocenter.com/about.htm


 


http://www.sambo.com/rudman.html


----------

